# Carl G. Cederquist (Ret) MA State Trooper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*C*arl G. Cederquist of Bridgewater, a Korean War veteran and a retired Massachusetts State Police sergeant, died Friday at St. Elizabeth's Medical Center in Brighton. He was 73. 
 Born in West Bridgewater, he grew up in Dorchester, graduating from Boston English High School. He was also a graduate of the Massachusetts State Police Academy, 40th R.T.T., class of 1956. 
Mr. Cederquist was a Korean War veteran, serving in the Marine Corps. He was wounded in action. 
He was a Massachusetts State Police sergeant, retiring in 1972. He then became deputy of directors for the M.D.C. Parks & Recreation. 
He was a former member of the Massachusetts State Troopers Association and was a member of the Bridgewater Vets Club. 
Husband of the late Marilyn A. (MacMinn), Mr. Cederquist is survived by four sons, Carl of Franklin, John of Plymouth, William of Bridgewater and Gary of Bridgewater; 10 grandchildren; and a great-grandson. 
A funeral service will be held at 10 a.m. Wednesday at Prophett Funeral Home, Bridgewater. 
Burial will be in Pine Hill Cemetery, West Bridgewater


----------

